# My new addition!!



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Life is strange. I'd admired this buck for years and never in a zillion could have imagined he'd one day be mine. This guy is ARMCH Promisedland S Mel Gibson+S. I consider him one of the superstars of the ND world - 21 show titles! And renowned for packing milk star udders on his daughters.
I will be co-owning him and cannot wait to pick him up this fall and breed him to several of my girls. Yes, dreams DO come true and it's a privilege to acquire such a stellar animal.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was at the show where he finished. Congrats.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! What a nice buck!! I love his coloring, it is unique, I think.  I was just looking at Old Mountain Farm website and saw he was sale pending. Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! He looks to be the perfect example of the nigi breed! Can't wait to see what kids he gives you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome. Congrats!!

so how does the co owning process work? I didnt know you could have goats in more then one persons name


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad you asked that Stacey, I was thinking the same thing :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, very nice! He's a looker! Congrats!!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks all!
Co-owning is actually quite easy. Both names are recorded as owners on the registration certificates (at least with AGS) and only one person is required to sign off on registrations for progeny.
I also co-own a doe. If you don't place co-owned does under a separate herdname then all kids in the litter must be registered under one of the co-owning herdnames. You can't mix and match herdnames. I trade off every year with my partner.
You do need to iron out some details with does, such as how to handle kid sales equally and who gets which kids. And of course, who keeps the co-owned animals, splitting upkeep, etc and what happens in the event one party wants out at some point. If you get along well with your co-owner it's a great economical way to attain a goat that perhaps you can't afford on your own. Particularly nice with herdsires.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so for in one year that buck can sire kids with two different herd names? 

I think it is a great idea, just like you said if you trust the person you are going into partnership with.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! It's wonderful that being a co-owner works so well for you. The anticipation of him coming there-very exciting indeed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He's a good looker..................and wow muscled.......... :shades:


----------

